# Nikon Lens compatibility



## Easy_Target (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a Nikon D50 with a stock 18-55mm lens. I'm looking to get new lenses for my camera since the stock lens just isn't cutting it anymore.


How would I know whether a non-DX lens would be compatible or not with my D50?


----------



## Garbz (Aug 4, 2007)

DX is a reduced image circle lens. They are compatible with all Nikon's current digital SLRs, but not compatible with film SLRs. If in future Nikon releases a DSLR with a 35mm sensor the lenses would not produce a full image, but currently none such SLR exists in Nikons line-up.

The back of your manual under the accessories section should list incompatible lenses.


----------



## Easy_Target (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks. It said that D and some G lenses are compatible.


Is the 80-200mm f/2.8D ED AF Zoom-Nikkor and Nikon 80-400 4.5-5.6 ED VR compatible with the D50? 

Sorry for the newbish questions, but I'm just not all that familiar with lenses and the like since I'm a bit new (and dont have the money to experiment with other lenses).


----------



## Garbz (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes pretty much any modern lens with D, DX, or G designations will mount. The manual may list 1 or 2 models that do not because they may be too large. But other than that if the lens in questions has an electrically controlled aperture and microchip like the D and G types then chances are it will work.


----------



## phoenix_rising (Mar 16, 2008)

Is there a list of D and G lenses produced by Nikon and such? I am wondering about a 300MM lens in the future for nature photography. I was hoping there was a compatible D or G 300 MM lens out there that would be more affordable for me.

I found this one on a google search...

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/southbaycamera/items/item.aspx?itemid=5323178

Are Tamron Lenses okay?

This photo was take with a 70-300MM lens. I think it looks pretty good...


----------



## Garbz (Mar 16, 2008)

Nikon hasn't release any prime DX lenses yet that I am aware of. Any lenses in Nikons current or past lineup will fit that bill, but i doubt any 300mm primes are affordable.

http://nikonimaging.com/global/products/lens/af/telephoto/index.htm


----------



## phoenix_rising (Mar 16, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Nikon hasn't release any prime DX lenses yet that I am aware of. Any lenses in Nikons current or past lineup will fit that bill, but i doubt any 300mm primes are affordable.
> 
> http://nikonimaging.com/global/products/lens/af/telephoto/index.htm



Yeah I really did not want to spend $1500 on a lens for a $500 camera. What exactly is the difference between a 300MM lens and a 75-300 MM lens?

Are there any popular 35MM or older lenses that will work?

Also is this a list of lenses I can used on my D50?

http://www.rottmerhusen.com/objektives/lensid/nikkor.html


----------



## phoenix_rising (Mar 16, 2008)

Bump?


----------



## Garbz (Mar 17, 2008)

Lol why bump you're thread didn't go very far down. Give this slow subforum a chance 

What I said above is that Nikon doesn't have a DX format prime yet. So all the lenses linked to are 35mm. They are the current ones. Whether older ones can be used depends entirely on the camera. There's several flavours AF-S "AF D" Ai Ai-S. I know the D50 shouldn't have a problem with AF-S or AF D lenses. Check the back of the manual under accessories to see if it supports Ai or Ai-S lenses.

What's the difference between a 300mm and a 75-300mm? The zoom. The 300mm is a fixed focal length. They are lenses of the highest quality. Have a look at some reviews:
http://www.photozone.de/Reviews/46-...-300mm-f4-56-d-ed-review--test-report?start=1
http://www.photozone.de/Reviews/46-...s-300mm-f4d-if-ed-review--test-report?start=1

Whether or not which lens goes on which camera is debatable. There is little point having a good camera with a crap lens too, so if you think you'll stick with D50 for the rest of your life (you would still benefit from a nicer lens) but by all means spend what you're comfortable with. On the other hand if you intend on upgrading sometime remember that the lenses will mount on your new Nikon too.


----------

